# 1 Down - 13 to go



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's sweet...congrats on a long journey. :wink:

Have you mapped the range out....or at least gotten Jarlicker or someone to give it a look over....not that you can't do it. But words of wisdom on this type of thing can go a long way :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's sweet...congrats on a long journey. :wink:
> 
> Have you mapped the range out....or at least gotten Jarlicker or someone to give it a look over....not that you can't do it. But words of wisdom on this type of thing can go a long way :wink:


Yes, I mapped it out last fall, but it stayed so wet all fall/winter that I wasn't able to do anything in the woods. I've had my John Deere 1020 stuck in them woods before and it wasn't a pretty sight. Jarlicker looked over my plan and just smiled, so I took that as meaning there were no real issues.

This particular lane will be used for practice only and will be CLOSED during an actual shoot. I had to start somewhere. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Or did he smile because he knew what you were in for :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or did he smile because he knew what you were in for :doh:


Hmmm, you know that very well may have been his thinking. Just review my map again and with a little modification, this lane can be used as either the 50 or 60 target.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

Look at it this way, its 1 of 14 but you got the longest one done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Just let me know when it's ready so I can come get me another NC course record!!!

THose things are like takin' candy from a baby!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Just let me know when it's ready so I can come get me another NC course record!!!
> 
> THose things are like takin' candy from a baby!!


I don't know Hinky, the land at my house is as flat as a pancake - not something you're used to shooting. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

John49 said:


> Look at it this way, its 1 of 14 but you got the longest one done. Keep up the good work.


You're correct and I made this lane a bit wider than will be necessary on the shorter yardages.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Range*

best of luck on the rest of the range. Do the birdie next, at least you get a break on that one. Wish I lived close I would be there. Gar


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Awesome lee !*

personal field ranges seem to popping up "all" over NC.. you guys have it going-on up there... !!! 

:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> personal field ranges seem to popping up "all" over NC.. you guys have it going-on up there... !!!
> 
> :darkbeer::darkbeer:


Well after about 24 hours of recouping from the physical labor AND everyone's encouragement here, I'm ready to fire up the chain saw again. :wink: Only problem is, there are Field shoots scheduled nearly every weekend between now and the end of October - what a bad problem to have. :tongue:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Lee- watch out!

All that tree clearing might rile up a BEAR. 

Or a dog. . .

Or a three legged Jackalope.

You never know, buddy.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well after about 24 hours of recouping from the physical labor AND everyone's encouragement here, I'm ready to fire up the chain saw again. :wink: Only problem is, there are Field shoots scheduled nearly every weekend between now and the end of October - what a bad problem to have. :tongue:


Prag, the trick is to not "tell" people what they are coming to.

In high school by buddy would line up about 16 guys to play football at 8:00 Saturday morning. However, when we arrived there would be 10 cords of wood in the driveway and the log splitter was running. "No problem guys, we just need to split and stack this first!" :wink: :wink:

Most people were too hung over to realize they were just had! 

Just send out the invitations for an Archery Party! Bring your bow, arrows, rake, saws, gloves, etc.. You throw some burgers/dogs on the grill and have some cold refreshments and your set.

*"If you build it, they will come!"*


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

With all those field ranges, and field shoots down that way, if you could hook a buddy up with a place to deer hunt it wouldn't take much coaxing to turn the west virginian into a permanent Carowhiner:wink:

We are considering relocating, but where ever we decide to relocate to much have 
a. plenty of field shoots.
b. a place to deer hunt.
c. the need for a good phych nurse.

But NC is on the list of places we are looking. If we end up down there you know I'll help out.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Bow god now your talking we could use a Phych nurse right smack in the middle of Prag and Macgo. That location has tons of deer also. you would have a nice easy drive to shoot archery in any direction.

I can already invision the NC field archery scene. Every single field archer has his own field course. Getting closer to making that a reality.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> With all those field ranges, and field shoots down that way, if you could hook a buddy up with a place to deer hunt it wouldn't take much coaxing to turn the west virginian into a permanent Carowhiner:wink:
> 
> We are considering relocating, but where ever we decide to relocate to much have
> a. plenty of field shoots.
> ...



Amongst Wake Med, UNC-CH, and that other school in Durham, I'm sure a Psych Nurse could find a job somewhere around Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill.

There are plenty of deer in NC, the hard part is finding someone who will let you hunt their property. 

As for Field shoots, well, you already know.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Amongst Wake Med, UNC-CH, and that other school in Durham, I'm sure a Psych Nurse could find a job somewhere around Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill.
> 
> There are plenty of deer in NC, the hard part is finding someone who will let you hunt their property.
> 
> As for Field shoots, well, you already know.


OH DANG, I thought BG was wanting to be sure a Psych nurse would be available to provide services to HIM.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OH DANG, I thought BG was wanting to be sure a Psych nurse would be available to provide services to HIM.


Whatever it takes, ya know.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, time to show what is going on over here near Selma.

The area in the red is my land (blue line shows the current 80 yard lane). A deer stand put up about half way this lane would most likely prove beneficial. 

Area is the yellow belongs to my sister and has recently been logged. I have full access to it as well.

The house with the brown shingles in ours. The green roof house is where my 84 yo mother lives and where I was raised.

The building west of my house is the auction building ya'll heard me talk so much about. Jarlicker like to wet his pants when he saw it. Said it would make the perfect indoor facility. That 2 acre field north of the auction house is for sale - anyone got an extra $20K - it would make a great FITA range.

The house just west of Firetower road is Prag Jr.'s and the old house near the southwest is my great-grandfather's home place.

To the far east is a horse training facility. Got a feeling it's going to be up for sale soon as well. The folks that own and live there just mysteriously disappeared about a month ago.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, time to show what is going on over here near Selma.
> 
> The area in the red is my land (blue line shows the current 80 yard lane). *A deer stand put up about half way this lane would most likely prove beneficial. *
> 
> ...


Have Stand, Will Travel reads the card of a man!!!

Name that show!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Have Stand, Will Travel reads the card of a man!!!
> 
> Name that show!!!!


Have Gun — Will Travel is an American Western television series that aired on CBS from 1957 through 1963. It was rated either number three or number four in the Nielsen ratings during each year of its first four seasons.

The show followed the adventures of Paladin, a gentleman/gunfighter (played by Richard Boone on television, and by John Dehner on radio), who preferred to settle problems without violence, yet, when forced to fight, excelled.

Now as far as hunting - well, I have given permission to 4 different people over the last several years to hunt this property. Not a single one of them has ever even visited the land. I might just hunt it myself next season.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Have Gun — Will Travel is an American Western television series that aired on CBS from 1957 through 1963. It was rated either number three or number four in the Nielsen ratings during each year of its first four seasons.
> 
> The show followed the adventures of Paladin, a gentleman/gunfighter (played by Richard Boone on television, and by John Dehner on radio), who preferred to settle problems without violence, yet, when forced to fight, excelled.
> 
> Now as far as hunting - well, I have given permission to 4 different people over the last several years to hunt this property. Not a single one of them has ever even visited the land. I might just hunt it myself next season.



Nice Google!!:wink::zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Nice Google!!:wink::zip:


Yep I used Google cause I wasn't sure how to spell Paladan's name. I remember the show very well and even had a "side arm" just like his. 










Now, the big question is: do you know what was unique about his firearm?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OH DANG, I thought BG was wanting to be sure a Psych nurse would be available to provide services to HIM.


Nope I have a 24 hour live in phych nurse for myself. Only problem is I don't pay well enough so she needs suplemental income in the tune of 65-75,000.00 a year. If we could find that and some hunting land I know I could convince her to move south.
I just ain't movin to another area like the one we live now. 7 years, and still no place to hunt. I have done everything in ones power offer to pay, offer to work, down right beg, ect....
I tell everyone "up here you have a better chance knocking on a farmers door and asking is you can take his daughter out to the wood shed and throw it to her, than you do getting permission to hunt"
If we do move I am doing my research first this time.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yep I used Google cause I wasn't sure how to spell Paladan's name. I remember the show very well and even had a "side arm" just like his.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best I can do is a hair trigger and the Knight emblem inlaid in the grips, you got me. Hell I figured you'd be impressed with a 32 year old even knowing about "Have Gun, Will Travel".

Guess I was wrong.

Tough crowd.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Best I can do is a hair trigger and the Knight emblem inlaid in the grips, you got me. Hell I figured you'd be impressed with a
> 
> ```
> [I]32 year old even knowing about "Have Gun, Will Travel[/I]".
> ...




```

```
.. isn't TVLand great... heheheheheheehee


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Best I can do is a hair trigger and the Knight emblem inlaid in the grips, you got me. Hell I figured you'd be impressed with a 32 year old even knowing about "Have Gun, Will Travel".
> 
> Guess I was wrong.
> 
> Tough crowd.


Well I got confused with my thinking on the firearm. The one I'm thinking of wasn't Paladan's. Not going to spill the beans until I remember who carried that "special" tool.

As far as a 32 yo knowing about HGWT - wasn't it you that said he spent 4-6 hours a day watching TVLand? :tongue:

Actually HGWT is a classic - I only wish I still had his "calling card" that came with my toy gun.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, Spoon, Google "Mare's Leg" - it was Steve McQueen's firearm on "Wanted - Dead or Alive" - well before your time.

BTW: I had the toy model of his gun as well. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well I got confused with my thinking on the firearm. The one I'm thinking of wasn't Paladan's. Not going to spill the beans until I remember who carried that "special" tool.
> 
> As far as a 32 yo knowing about HGWT - wasn't it you that said he spent 4-6 hours a day watching TVLand? :tongue:
> 
> Actually HGWT is a classic - I only wish I still had his "calling card" that came with my toy gun.





pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, Spoon, Google "Mare's Leg" - it was Steve McQueen's firearm on "Wanted - Dead or Alive" - well before your time.
> 
> BTW: I had the toy model of his gun as well. :wink:


Wasn't that also the style rifle that Chuck Connors used in the "Rifleman"??

As far as sidearms, the only "special" one I can think of is the Buntline Special Wyatt Earp supposedly carried. However the truth of what actually happened at the OK Corral is not exactly what is seen on the big screen. Wyatt carried a standard sized .44 Colt in his coat pocket.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Wasn't that also the style rifle that Chuck Connors used in the "Rifleman"??
> 
> As far as sidearms, the only "special" one I can think of is the Buntline Special Wyatt Earp supposedly carried. However the truth of what actually happened at the OK Corral is not exactly what is seen on the big screen. Wyatt carried a standard sized .44 Colt in his coat pocket.


Chuck Conners' (Paw to his son Luke) wasn't sawed off


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Chuck Conners' (Paw to his son Luke) wasn't sawed off


I missed that in the first photo.

Thinking of "sawed off" how about the shotgun Mississippi used in "El Dorado".


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

OK you two, get a room already! :wink:


----------

